# Watched threads



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

Good morning. Since the latest changes I can't find where to access my watched threads. I'm looking for some threads I had saved with recipes posted that I'm wanting to try. All help is appreciated


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Did you bookmark them? 

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't know how to do it. If I want to save it for later I bookmark to my browser.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I don't know how to do it. If I want to save it for later I bookmark to my browser.



Press the middle one to bookmark.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Than press the right one on top to go to bookmarks


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't book mark them. When you open a thread someone started above the thread you can choose to watch the thread if you want to then in the menu you can select to go to watched threads or go to threads that you have posted in. I can't find that in the menu anymore. I tried looking in book marks but I have nothing there. I hope I explained that properly


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Not exactly sure how to get it here but...
	

		
			
		

		
	







That's a screenshot of post number 38. It's in the home page changes thread. And click on the link it does bring you to watched threads. Hope that helps!

Ryan


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks Ryan. That gets me to my watched threads but how can I access it without going to that link.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Can you book mark that page , then go back to it ?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

That's a good question! I've been looking around and haven't found it anywhere else. 
Maybe 

 pc farmer
  can answer that, I see he's online. Or Brian, 

 bmudd14474
  . Or like chopsaw said... go back and bookmark them then they are easily found

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 24, 2021)

If you responded to those threads you can hit the little gear like thing on top right and choose your content that will show the threads you responded to, not sure if this will help you


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 24, 2021)

Now that you mention it...  We did lose the choices in the Forums drop down menu for threads you started..  threads with your post.. etc.    and can't find those choices anywhere...  that kinda sucks..  I always referred to those ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 24, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Now that you mention it...  We did lose the choices in the Forums drop down menu for threads you started..  threads with your post.. etc.    and can't find those choices anywhere...  that kinda sucks..  I always referred to those ...


You can still find your own threads and threads you replied on here


----------



## dr k (Oct 24, 2021)

I just made a thread about this in bugs and glitches as well. I liked going to menu and selecting watched forums. My 10 or so popped up and i would select food safety forum and copy the link for the pinned threads to share. I want to get alerts for anything happening in my watched forums without selecting watch or unwatch thread. With my 10 watched forums I got alerts for any activity someone posts (new msgs, new threads .......)


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 24, 2021)

Is there a way to just see new threads? I keep clicking on old threads thinking they are new and realize they are old. Could they at least put the thread date beside the thread or something.

***edit. I guess if I hold my phone sideways I can see the thread date.


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

That's what I ended up doing but it's not as simple as before. Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

Sorry. Bookmarking that page is what I ended up doing.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 24, 2021)

wild west said:


> Good morning. Since the latest changes I can't find where to access my watched threads. I'm looking for some threads I had saved with recipes posted that I'm wanting to try. All help is appreciated



I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.



Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 24, 2021)

I always just hit the "FORUMS" link at the bottom, then "New Posts".


----------



## dr k (Oct 24, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.


Thanks for adding back watched forums as well. I started a thread like this in bugs and glitches today if you would like to delete it feel free.


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.


Thank you very much sir


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.


The watched forums and threads have disappeared since you readded them!?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> The watched forums and threads have disappeared since you readded them!?


Its under the home tab. Hit the drop-down arrow


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2021)

Perfect...   Thanks everybody for everything you do...


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Its under the home tab. Hit the drop-down arrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thank you.  Where's it going to be under tomorrow?  Am I using SMF improperly, whereby everyone goes through every new post?  I just want to watch a few forums.  When you watch a forum, then if someone farts you get an alert without liking it, commenting, starting a new thread, etc.  You're watching a forum so everything is an alert without doing anything.  When that goes away so will I.  Too much fiddle f...ing with what some like best and not having an auto broadcast to every member in either a public announcement flag to all members that goes away when read or broadcast a PM/Conversation to every member.  It's the Fuckening.  When things change and are back to better but you don't trust it. then a little shit goes down..............and there you have it..... The Fuckening!


----------



## wild west (Dec 19, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have added watched threads/posts back into the "Forums" link.


Jeff. Since you added the link back I can access my watched threads but it seems the only way I can add any more watched threads is if I comment in that thread. I've been trying to add an old  thread by Pops6927 on cured smoked turkey and I've selected watch thread. A message pops up that the changes have been made but it won't show up in my watched threads. Tried also with another old thread with the same result. I was going to post in that thread so it would show up in watched threads but I didn't want to resurrect a 4 page thread from 2014.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

wild west said:


> Jeff. Since you added the link back I can access my watched threads but it seems the only way I can add any more watched threads is if I comment in that thread. I've been trying to add an old  thread by Pops6927 on cured smoked turkey and I've selected watch thread. A message pops up that the changes have been made but it won't show up in my watched threads. Tried also with another old thread with the same result. I was going to post in that thread so it would show up in watched threads but I didn't want to resurrect a 4 page thread from 2014.


I'd say resurrect it, it might be a worthwhile read for all of us!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd say resurrect it, it might be a worthwhile read for all of us!
> 
> Ryan



I agree...


----------

